

Researchers Draw Romantic Insights From Maps of Facebook Networks - siculars
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2013/10/28/spotting-romantic-relationships-on-facebook/

======
cbhl
I wonder how effective relying on the listed "spouse or relationship partner"
on Facebook is. Among my friends in high school, it was fairly common for
girls to list their best friends as their significant others on Facebook, so
as to avoid (the often sexually explicit) ads that were targeted at single
women in our age group.

